# Toro S620 matching float carburetor?



## 6Katz (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Guys, Here is my situation: I have a Toro S620 single stage snow blower. Is there a primeable float carburetor that will fit this model? I've seen some very good prices on Amazon and Ebay. If I can avoid paying through the nose for "Toro Official Parts" I would be grateful. I've seen some carbs, I just want to make sure I get one that fits right. Is there a chart or a table that will provide side-by-side matchups? I believe the engine is made by Tecumseh. I'd settle for a replacement diaphragm carburetor if need be, but would prefer a float. I'm not too concerned with linkages. My concern is the screw hole span. Thanks for anything you can provide!


----------

